# Cervix scan - what to expect??



## nicola ttc

Hi ladies,
I have my first cervix scan booked for tomorrow at 16+5, then 3 weekly from then on. I've had 3 pre-term babies (at 35,34 then 32 weeks). They were all born by emergency c-section, i have not had ic or a cerclage.
Was just wondering what to expect at the cervix scan really if anyone has experience of this?


----------



## 1948LC

Hi It really is nothing to worry about. The Sonographer puts a camera in down below to measure your cervix length. You can't feel it as it doesn't go in very far. I have had a few cervical measurements taken throughout my pregnancy, and a different Sonographer has done it every time. They cover you up well so you dont feel embarrased.
Hope this helps. x


----------



## nicola ttc

Thanks! Do you get to see baby to or is it just cervical length they look at?


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey Hun, a tvu does not go in high enough to get a good view of baby. If you're lucky you might see his or her little feet, but that's all. It's purely a means of assessing cervical length. It doesn't sound to me as if you have cervical issues, but it's good that your Doctors are being so proactive. Good luck xxx


----------



## nicola ttc

Thanks Lizzie. I don't think it's a cervical issue as with all 3 boys, i had contractions but never progressed in labour. With Elliot i had a big bleed then he was in distress, with Alex his cord was around his neck and was in distress and Edward i was having contractions and scar tissue pain which they thought was rupturing. Thats why all 3 emcs (my 2 girls before boys were term and normal delivery) I really don't think it's a cervical problem! Does having regular tvu's have any risk in itself, like infection etc? I'm glad they're looking out for things this time but don't want anything i don't actually need that might cause more harm iykwim? Thanks for replying!


----------



## 1948LC

nicola ttc said:


> Thanks! Do you get to see baby to or is it just cervical length they look at?

Hi 
Every time I had a cervical length scan I was having a growth scan also as I am carrying twins. At 16 weeks I was only due to have a cervical length scan, but the sonographer said you cant come here without seeing your babies so she did a quick abdominal scan also. Hopefully you'll get lucky and get someone nice! x

Also I have never had any problems, re- infections after having the cervical length scan. I just went home and had a bath straight away, which I'm sure you'll do any way.


----------



## nicola ttc

Thats good to know about infections, thanks. puts my mind at ease a bit!
Hopefully i'll get a nice sonographer too then - but knowing my local hospital it will be in and out as quick as poss as they're so busy. FX though!:thumbup:


----------



## lizziedripping

In theory hun, there's always a risk when putting anything inside the vagina in pregnancy, BUT the probe is sterile and the risk is minimal. Just think tho in comparison, of all the bugs being introduced during sex, yet millions of women do it and are absolutely fine ;)

I personally wouldn't give up the tvu, because even tho it's unlikely that your cervix is the issue, regular checks certainly help to rule it out as a cause hun. Since no one is sure why you delivered preterm in the past then why not play it safe? The cervix is at least one thing that can be checked and ruled out with certainty. Hoping you have a trouble-free pregnancy this time darlin' xxx


----------



## nicola ttc

I had my first scan this morning and cervix was 40mm and closed, which is good apparently! I have no idea how long it's supposed to be.:dohh:
They did a quick scan of baby too so that was nice.
Thanks Lizzie, really appreciate you taking the time to reply! Life with 4 kids is hectic, i know!


----------



## lizziedripping

A normal cervix is between 2.5 and 5mms hun, so yours is excellent! Expect it to slowly shorten as your pregnancy progresses and from around 30wks, this again is normal. Glad you got a peek at baby :) 

I'd love one more baby btw, and had two mc last yr - people think we're mad because having more than 2 is so unusual these days. You'll have to let me know what 5 is like :) xxx


----------



## nicola ttc

I know! People do look at you like you belong in a nuthouse but i love my not-so-little family and wouldn't have it any other way!
Sorry to hear about your m/c's. Our 5th, Edward, died at 5 weeks from Sudden Infant Death in September last year. When he was born it just felt like our family was 'complete'. I think we all know what's right for us whether it's no children, 1 or 10!!
Wishing you lots of sticky dust and luck in ttc again. xx


----------

